# Anyone have info on these thundersky LSP batteries?



## mszhao (Oct 17, 2009)

many people know Thundersky batteries.
some people say they are good,others don't like them.

are you looking for Lifepo4 batteries?
i am engaged in this field for years,i can give you valued recommendations.
i can help you BMS and charger.

for the batteries,you can contact Alice [email protected]
Heter is a manufacturer .website is www.heter.biz
Heter has long history and good reputation.


----------



## Inkidu (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

My next purchase will be sometime from now.

I am mainly just curious. LiYS power ???

I am aware the batteries aren't LiFePO4 but don't know 

enough about other Li batteries to know what category these particular 

batteries belong to. They might not be new I just never seen them before.

I did notice that the operation voltage is 2.3 and they seem to weigh

much less than their other LiFePO4 batteries. 

I find it interesting to read about the different technologies available.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

TS changed the chemestry several month ago.

Now the cells are LiFe*Y*P04


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

RoughRider said:


> TS changed the chemestry several month ago.
> 
> Now the cells are LiFe*Y*P04


That isn't what Inkidu is asking about, he is asking about the LSP batteries not the LYP(formally LFP).

Go here http://www.thunder-sky.com/products_en.asp?fid=66&fid2=128

Look at the batteries that are 300Ah, 500Ah and 1000Ah
3.3kg for the 300Ah cell 5C charge and constant discharge ratings
The rated discharge voltage is 1.3v and charge voltage is 2.3v

Cycle life 500 at 80%, 1000 cycles at 70% (ouch)

The problem is we have no information on managing these LiYS batteries, are they like Lithium Cobalt where you need to take special care not to exceed the limits to avoid catastrophic destruction or are they like LiFePO4 where you can give the Rickard treatment and just deal with the cell quietly dying when it gets murdered.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

OK...i got it now...

this batteries have 158Wh/kg...not bad for a 5C cell


----------



## Dolphyn (Nov 17, 2009)

LSP seems to have been mostly scrubbed from the Thunder-Sky website. Go figure.

I still see it in Google cache (with 300 AH as the minimum size) and this datasheet link still works:
http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/201072315452.pdf


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

I was thinking they might be starting something new, apparently they might not be, or at least it doesn't seem ready. Less than a year ago they were selling LMP (Lithium Managenese), and LCP (Lithium Cobalt) before they pulled those off the site. Their data sheets for the LFP always looked much better, not sure what their real performance was like for either chemistry shortly before they discontinued them but their spec sheets always showed a short cycle life. The LSP cells weren't all that great on their spec sheet for cycle life either. I'm curious what their intended application is/was for them.


----------



## newbcake (Aug 5, 2010)

I have some experience working with Thundersky batteries. This is just my run-in with it, so take it for what it's worth. First, the Yttrium in their chemistry doesn't actually do anything except take up space. It's there to get around a lawsuit, but it doesn't really matter because the Chinese pirate everything and get away with it anyway. Second, you need to follow their ratings and recommended usage to the letter. I was charging and discharging the battery continously without letting it rest and it literally exploded. Thundersky chunks everywhere! Other than my ethical and safety concerns, Thundersky batteries are ok. They are cheap but not very safe or high quality, which is on par with just about every other Chinese product out there.


----------



## Inkidu (May 7, 2010)

They are back.
http://www.thunder-sky.com/products_en.asp?fid=66&fid2=129
I am curious how these compare in price to the regular LiFePO4 batteries
They sure are light.
A pickup truck might handle their bulk.
Comments?


----------

